# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## quf

*سلام دوستان من زنگ زدم سازمان سنجش آموزش و پرورش تهران در مورد ترمیم سوال کردم گفت انشالله میرسد به خرداد بیشتر که گیر دادم گفت باید 3 بخش با هم شیوه نامه رو بنویسن که یکیش بخش امتحاناته حالا هم شمارشو میذارم شما هم زنگ بزنید پیگیری کنید شاید اگه ببینن طرفداراش زیاده زودتر شیوه نامشو بنویسن
این شماره مستقیم آقای قاسمی که مسوول ترمیم معدله:88381030(021)
واینم مربوط به قسمته امتحاناته:02188826813
شاید زود جواب ندن چند بار زنگ بزنید
مرسی*

----------


## *Yousef*

بزنین انشالله که برسه

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

من پنج شنبه زنگ زدم گفتن این قانون غیرقابل اجراست به همین خاطربرگشت خورده

----------


## Ritalin

> من پنج شنبه زنگ زدم گفتن این قانون غیرقابل اجراست به همین خاطربرگشت خورده


با همین شماره ها تماس گرفتید؟ یا آموزش و پرورش منطقه ؟

----------


## drmoslem

عجب

----------


## biology115

حالا بعضی ها هم که میان بهمون امیدواری میدن

بقیه نمیذارن ...

حالا اگه برگشت خورده ، به درک

شما نیا بزن تو حالمون ...  :17:

----------


## atena.p

به این بی سروصدایی برگشت نمیخوره!!

----------


## Ritalin

> به این بی سروصدایی برگشت نمیخوره!!


احتمالا ایشون با آموزش  و پرورش منطقه صحبت کردن و 90 درصد آموزش  و پرورشا اطلاع ندارن.
مگه دیپلم مجدد نبود که کسی اطلاع نداشت و اطلاعات غلط میدادن.

----------


## biology115

> احتمالا ایشون با آموزش  و پرورش منطقه صحبت کردن و 90 درصد آموزش  و پرورشا اطلاع ندارن.
> مگه دیپلم مجدد نبود که کسی اطلاع نداشت و اطلاعات غلط میدادن.


یعنی برگشت خورده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ritalin

> یعنی برگشت خورده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه . مگه الکی! آموزش و پرورشا فقط اطلاعات غلط میدن.

----------


## quf

> من پنج شنبه زنگ زدم گفتن این قانون غیرقابل اجراست به همین خاطربرگشت خورده


داداش چرا الکی جو میدی چیزی که رییس جمهور امضا کنه که آموزش پرورش نمیتونه بگه نه 
من چهارشنبه زنگ زدم چیزی نگفت گفت میرسه انشالله بعد یه روزه گفته برگشت خورده؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
عجب

----------


## Ritalin

> یعنی برگشت خورده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شما چرا این قدر نگرانی! اگه اجرا بشه برای همه اس اگه نه برای همه.
وزیر هم قبلا گفت تا خرداد میرسه.

----------


## quf

> حالا بعضی ها هم که میان بهمون امیدواری میدن
> 
> بقیه نمیذارن ...
> 
> حالا اگه برگشت خورده ، به درک
> 
> شما نیا بزن تو حالمون ...


نه امیدواری چیه واقعا زنگ زدم

----------


## Ritalin

> داداش چرا الکی جو میدی چیزی که رییس جمهور امضا کنه که آموزش پرورش نمیتونه بگه نه 
> من چهارشنبه زنگ زدم چیزی نگفت گفت میرسه انشالله بعد یه روزه گفته برگشت خورده؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> عجب


اگر میخواستن اجرا نکنن از اول پیشنهاد همچین کاری نمیدادن. چرا باید برگشت بخوره.

----------


## biology115

> شما چرا این قدر نگرانی! اگه اجرا بشه برای همه اس اگه نه برای همه.
> وزیر هم قبلا گفت تا خرداد میرسه.


نگران نیستم ، با اطلاعات غلطی که بعضی ها میدن

نگران میشم ...

وگرنه من یه درصد هم روی این طرح حساب نمیکشم ...

چون هنوزم که هنوزه چیزی معلوم نیست ....

----------


## biology115

> نه امیدواری چیه واقعا زنگ زدم


حالا اگه واقعا زنگ زدید و گفتن خرداد اجرا میشه 

که دیگه چه بهتر ...

----------


## quf

> حالا اگه واقعا زنگ زدید و گفتن خرداد اجرا میشه 
> 
> که دیگه چه بهتر ...


نه نگفت اجرا میشه گفت انشالله من گفتم ینی چی انشالله تو رو خدا زود تر پیگیری کنید برسه گفت 3 تا بخش باید با هم شیوه نامشو بنویسن ولی گفت به احتمال زیاد میرسه ولی قطعی نگفت

----------


## biology115

به نظر من نزدیک عید دیگه خبرشو قطعی میدن ...

----------


## *Yousef*

من حسم میگه به خرداد میرسه ولی اصلا دل نبستم بهش, در واقع جوری دارم می خونم ک با معدل 12 هم بارمو ببندم...

----------


## biology115

> من حسم میگه به خرداد میرسه ولی اصلا دل نبستم بهش, در واقع جوری دارم می خونم ک با معدل 12 هم بارمو ببندم...


داداش خوب کاری میکنی ...

منم میخوام بهش وابستگی پیدا نکنم

ولی میان و یه خبر جدید میدن و فکر آدم رو مشغول میکنن ...

به هر حال اگه خرداد اجرا شد که دیگه چه بهتر ...

----------


## bahman seraj

ایا میشه دیپلم مجدد یا همین قانون ترمیم معدل رو بر فرض اجرا شدن توی شهر دیگه گرفت؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## quf

> ایا میشه دیپلم مجدد یا همین قانون ترمیم معدل رو بر فرض اجرا شدن توی شهر دیگه گرفت؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


خیلی تخصصیه منتظر شیوه نامه باش البته دیپ مجدد فک کنم مشکلی نباشه

----------


## NAVID_DH

خب الان مثلا اگه ما تو دی دیپ مجدد بگیریم با یه دیپ دیگه ثبت نام کنیم اگه این قانون اجرایی بشه اونموقع تو خرداد میتونیم کلا اطلاعات دیپلمی که وارد کردیم واسه ثبت نامو عوض کنیم؟؟یعنی مثلا من که الان دیپ تجربی دارم ولی میخوام با دیپ انسانی ثبت نام کنم اگه تو خرداد اجرایی شد میتونم معدل دیپ تجربیو ترمیم کنم با اون ثبت نام کنم؟؟

----------


## Ritalin

> ایا میشه دیپلم مجدد یا همین قانون ترمیم معدل رو بر فرض اجرا شدن توی شهر دیگه گرفت؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ولی فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه.

----------


## quf

> خب الان مثلا اگه ما تو دی دیپ مجدد بگیریم با یه دیپ دیگه ثبت نام کنیم اگه این قانون اجرایی بشه اونموقع تو خرداد میتونیم کلا اطلاعات دیپلمی که وارد کردیم واسه ثبت نامو عوض کنیم؟؟یعنی مثلا من که الان دیپ تجربی دارم ولی میخوام با دیپ انسانی ثبت نام کنم اگه تو خرداد اجرایی شد میتونم معدل دیپ تجربیو ترمیم کنم با اون ثبت نام کنم؟؟


قطعی که هیچی رو نمیشه گفت ولی فک نکنم بشه

----------


## quf

کسی زنگ نزده دیگه؟؟؟

----------


## drmoslem

به نظر من به احتمال 80 درصد اصلا این طرح هیچ وقت اجرا نمیشه چون
 اونها اگه بخوان ترمیم بزارن دیگه مسئله امتحان نهایی بی معنی میشه و تاثیرش بی معنی

----------


## quf

> به نظر من به احتمال 80 درصد اصلا این طرح هیچ وقت اجرا نمیشه چون
>  اونها اگه بخوان ترمیم بزارن دیگه مسئله امتحان نهایی بی معنی میشه و تاثیرش بی معنی


آخه اگه میخواستن اجرایی نکنن که اصلا تصویب نمیشد رییس جمهور امضاش نمیکرد و پیش نویسشو نمینوشتنو ....

----------


## biology115

هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ...

----------


## drmoslem

> آخه اگه میخواستن اجرایی نکنن که اصلا تصویب نمیشد رییس جمهور امضاش نمیکرد و پیش نویسشو نمینوشتنو ....


خودت بهش فکر کن به نظرت بهتر نیست تاثیر معدل رو بردارن تا ترمیم اینطور همه میان معدل بالا میگرین خوب این وسط آموزش و پرورش کار بیهوده انجام داده و کاغذ بازی یه جورایی ملت رو مسخره کرده وقتی همه معدل ها شون خوب بشه انگار معدل رو تاثیر ندادن

----------


## quf

> هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ...


نمیدونم چرا هی فکرم درگیرش میشه میخوام بهش فک نکنم ولی نمیشه

----------


## biology115

نظر منم همینه اگه میخواستن اجراش نکنن اصلا نمیومدن ازش صحبت کنن ...

چون اگه اجرا نشه جواب ملتو چی میدن؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## quf

> نظر منم همینه اگه میخواستن اجراش نکنن اصلا نمیومدن ازش صحبت کنن ...
> 
> چون اگه اجرا نشه جواب ملتو چی میدن؟؟؟؟؟


آره ولی نمیدونم چرا  اینقد شل کار میکنن

----------


## drmoslem

> نظر منم همینه اگه میخواستن اجراش نکنن اصلا نمیومدن ازش صحبت کنن ...
> 
> چون اگه اجرا نشه جواب ملتو چی میدن؟؟؟؟؟


من بازم میگم احتمال کمه 
ولی کسی که این طرح رو اجرا کرده یا طرحش رو داده به خدا ادم بی سوادی بوده اگه رئیس جمهور امضا کرده دیگه وای بر مملکت ما با این اشتباهات بچه گانه 
اگه ترمیم اجرا کنن هر ادم عاقلی هم میفهمه بهتر بوده تاثیر معدل رو بردارن

----------


## biology115

> آره ولی نمیدونم چرا  اینقد شل کار میکنن


خطری در کمین است ، آگاه باشیم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 :2:

----------


## quf

> من بازم میگم احتمال کمه 
> ولی کسی که این طرح رو اجرا کرده یا طرحش رو داده به خدا ادم بی سوادی بوده اگه رئیس جمهور امضا کرده دیگه وای بر مملکت ما با این اشتباهات بچه گانه 
> اگه ترمیم اجرا کنن هر ادم عاقلی هم میفهمه بهتر بوده تاثیر معدل رو بردارن


آخه ای جوری که شما میگه کسی که معدلش پایینه باید سرشو بزاره بمیره

----------


## drmoslem

> آخه ای جوری که شما میگه کسی که معدلش پایینه باید سرشو بزاره بمیره


شفاف تر ازین که نمی تونم بگم تاثیر معدل بردارن نه ترمیم 
ترمیم = لقمه رو دور سر پیچوندن

----------


## quf

> شفاف تر ازین که نمی تونم بگم تاثیر معدل بردارن نه ترمیم 
> ترمیم = لقمه رو دور سر پیچوندن


نمیدونم چی بگم خدا عاقبتمونو بخیر کنه با اینا که هر روز یه قانونی میدنو دیگه بیخیالش میشن

----------


## biology115

خداوند آخر عاقبت همه ی ما را به خیر کند ...

----------


## bahman seraj

> من بازم میگم احتمال کمه 
> ولی کسی که این طرح رو اجرا کرده یا طرحش رو داده به خدا ادم بی سوادی بوده اگه رئیس جمهور امضا کرده دیگه وای بر مملکت ما با این اشتباهات بچه گانه 
> اگه ترمیم اجرا کنن هر ادم عاقلی هم میفهمه بهتر بوده تاثیر معدل رو بردارن


نه دیگه اموزش  و پرورش هدفش اینه که سهم سوابق تحصیلی بیشتر از ازمون کنکور باشه تا کنکور کم کم کناره بره(هر چند که بعید) وگرنه با برداشتنش که میشه مثل کنکور 92 و ما قبل اون.درسته شاید پذیرشبا اجرای ترمیم معدل تقریبا منصفانه بشه مثل کنکور 92 و ما قبل اون ولی مهم این بود که اموزش  و پرورش به هدفش رسید

----------

